# Vantaa Open 2014 in Vantaa, Finland!



## Username (Nov 5, 2014)

Yay for another Finland comp! Such Excite!

WCA Registration

Schedule


Competition will be held at Heureka Science Centre, a few kilometers from the airport, on the 13th-14th of December


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## tseitsei (Nov 10, 2014)

Ok time to post goals I suppose:

3bld: just beat Olli at single. Get a decent (sub50) mo3 (possibly NR mean if lucky)
4bld: again beat Olli and possibly improve NR a bit.
5bld: get a sub12 success (well at least sub13)
Mbld: NR. Preferably 15+ points.
3x3: I don't care that much but sub15 avg would be nice.
Others: I don't care.


----------



## Username (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah I might aswell post goals now too

3x3: Don't fail 
Others: Don't care


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 10, 2014)

Username said:


> Yeah I might aswell post goals now too
> 
> 3x3: Don't fail
> Others: Don't care



How about pyra NR? 
You could care a little about that...


----------



## Username (Nov 10, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> How about pyra NR?
> You could care a little about that...



Not really, average won't be reachable and lolsingle


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 10, 2014)

okso goals

lunch: don't DNF
2x2: WR/never cared less
3x3: sub-10 ***/don't fail
4x4: PB/48ish
5x5: sub-Nathaniel/sub-Nathaniel
OH: meh/PB
FMC: PB
clock: WR/win
skewb: NR/sub-5
sq1: PB/PB
pyra: don't care/don't care
mega: don't care/don't care


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 10, 2014)

Username said:


> Not really, average won't be reachable and lolsingle



Wut?

Average NR is 3.93 and you already posted 4.02 avg100 in accomplishment thread iirc?

So sounds totally reachable with good scrambles/solves. Am I wrong? I'm not good at Pyra so I don't know but 0.1s doesn't sound that impossible to me... 

tl:dr GOGOGO NR!


----------



## ollicubes (Nov 10, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 3bld: just beat Olli at single. Get a decent (sub50) mo3 (possibly NR mean if lucky)
> 
> 4bld: again beat Olli and possibly improve NR a bit.


I laughed a lot when I saw this  I don't know why


----------



## Username (Nov 10, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> So sounds totally reachable with *good* scrambles/*solves*.
> 
> tl:dr GOGOGO NR!



Highlighted the problem. I'm really bad in pressured situations so I do better when I don't care (as seen last comp). Also the 3.93 scrambles were way easier than average


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 11, 2014)

Username said:


> Highlighted the problem. I'm really bad in pressured situations so I do better when I don't care (as seen last comp). Also the 3.93 scrambles were way easier than average



You can do it with only slightly easier than average scrambles . Just stop getting nervous (I know not that easy)...

BTW it says in the schedule page that I should register beforehand for head-to-head. Where/how is this done? Do I email Ronxu or what


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 11, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> BTW it says in the schedule page that I should register beforehand for head-to-head. Where/how is this done? Do I email Ronxu or what



An email will be sent out to all competitors once we have more people registered.


----------



## Username (Dec 12, 2014)

Now for my real goals


2x2: lol (just beat niko)
3x3: NR/NR
4x4: lol/NR
5x5: sub1:30/sub1:35
Pyra: win
Mega: lol
sqwan: lol
Clock: lol/sub9
OH: Sub15/sub17.5 would be cool


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 13, 2014)

.05 seconds from sub-5 skewb vag


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 13, 2014)

4:15.07 4bld NR!


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 13, 2014)

Another 5.0x skewb average with a bj counting 5 that should've been a 3.


----------



## Username (Dec 13, 2014)

day 1 recap:

4x4: NR avg round 1, could've been way better (got +2 on a counting solve), NR avg round 2 (could've been sub40)
5x5: Happy
Skewb: lol
Pyra: Nate did well r1, I sub4'd in finals, but failed to do one turn in the last solve (took around .7 seconds to do it) and missed NR


----------



## Username (Dec 14, 2014)

Leaving for day2! Hoping for that 3x3 NR average


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 14, 2014)

Nathaniel got sub-WR DNF on the first clock scramble. Knowing it was going to be easy, I completely blew it.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 14, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Nathaniel got sub-WR DNF on the first clock scramble. Knowing it was going to be easy, I completely blew it.



Omg that sucks 

Also gj Kim for subbing me at clock -_-


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Nathaniel got sub-WR DNF on the first clock scramble. Knowing it was going to be easy, I completely blew it.


Dude... 
how much sub-WR? clock single -really- needs to go soon 



Username said:


> Clock: lol/sub9


nice 9.00 average


----------



## Username (Dec 14, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Dude...
> how much sub-WR? clock single -really- needs to go soon
> 
> nice 9.00 average



5.13

Also thanks, the scrambles were lol


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2014)

RESULTS

yay 34th in sum of average ranks


----------

